
Ask HN: How can a 19-year-old find web programming work? - bbastian
I'm a 19-year-old, self-taught programmer (C/C++, Ruby/Rails and PHP, mostly). I'm in the middle of a transitional year between high school and college and I know that I'd like to pursue a career as a web programmer. I've gotten a few programming jobs here and there, but nothing really substantial. If I could find a full-time job, I'd consider postponing college, but I haven't had much luck so far. Regardless, I'd really like to pay my way through college (opposed to parents/loans). Does anyone have some advice for finding regular web programming work?
======
petervandijck
If you're good, make a name for yourself. That means, have a good website,
write some really useful open source library or something, blog and give talks
at conferences/... (easier than it sounds). Once you have a name, it's easier
to find jobs.

------
arebop
I was your age in the late nineties, so I got that kind of job by volunteering
to build web sites for my high school (sophomore year) and local government.
That led to me giving the city's web hosting company configuration
instructions, which led to a summer job offer that turned into weekends-and-
summers employment throughout college. I also got some referrals from the math
department head.

These days, everyone has a web site. But most are not very good. So, I suggest
volunteering to build web applications for your neighborhood or city. This
might lead you to a product idea for your own web service, it will serve as
resume fodder, and it will increase the likelihood that someone will ask you
to work for them.

------
yalurker
Don't put off college. Go now, while you will get the most out of the
experience. Even in the hypothetical situation where you learned nothing that
you couldn't have taught yourself, that piece of paper will be incredibly
important to your future. There is also something to be said for the life
experience of being around professors, other students and the environment and
energy of campus.

Find a part time job through your University. Apply for work-study, check out
bulletin boards, talk to your school's career center.

------
lothia
Develop your own website which will be your portfolio to show everyone.
Generally not having a degree will hurt you a lot and will generally lower the
amount you can require for developing a website. There are websites such as
99designs.com which you can offer your designs to people that post how much
money they are offering. This can help get your designs and name out there.
The best bet IMO is to go to Uni next year and during your first few years
build that portfolio, if you are going to a mid to large school you can
sometimes get grants from certain schools if you offer to develop a website
for them (I know someone who got half of his masters degree paid doing this).
However in todays world the degree really does help.

------
samratjp
Remember, there are federal (some called stafford I think?) loans that are
interest-free during the entire time you are in school (this includes grad
school). You also get a grace period of about half a year after graduation to
start paying them back.

I bet you will find plenty of work-study ops in college with your skill set.
College is a great time to witness how much so many things are broke and
understand people's pain points - if you are observant enough, you will more
than survive.

So, go to school, start applying for good internships starting in the fall.
Regardless of what you do, go forth and network like it's your birthday party.

------
bbastian
Hmm. This is rather difficult. I'm under a lot of pressure from my parents to
move out of the house and support myself. However, I have no experience doing
anything else. I've applied to many jobs which require no skill, but have had
no luck. Not really sure what to do... I don't dispute that building a
portfolio, going to college and getting a degree would be a good idea, but I'm
just trying to solve a difficult situation.

~~~
samratjp
Take a look at this mile long listing of HN related folks' jobs, gigs, etc...
[https://www.google.com/accounts/ServiceLogin?service=writely...](https://www.google.com/accounts/ServiceLogin?service=writely&passive=true&nui=1&continue=https%3A%2F%2Fdocs.google.com%2FDoc%3Fdocid%3D0ASrV38bNy1TlZHhqNjlmel8xMjdmN2Q4em5jZw%26hl%3Den&followup=https%3A%2F%2Fdocs.google.com%2FDoc%3Fdocid%3D0ASrV38bNy1TlZHhqNjlmel8xMjdmN2Q4em5jZw%26hl%3Den&ltmpl=homepage&rm=false)
You need to log in to look I think.

------
thefahim
Don't forget the best part of going to college: meeting girls.

\- PSU Junior working on his own startup.

------
runT1ME
Where are you from? I don't think its hard to find some web work getting paid
20 bucks or so an hour. Getting paid a decent salary with benefits might be a
little more challenging, until you've built up your resume though.

~~~
bbastian
I live near Seattle.

~~~
banjiewen
If "near" means "close enough to work in", feel free to contact me with some
examples of what you've worked on; we've got space that you might fit. Email
in profile.

------
gte910h
Go do college. Get internships and co-op jobs while in college.

You will be able to find them, you will make enough to keep the loans down to
something sane.

